# Is this normal on the sugar leaves ???



## JAMEZ420 (Nov 26, 2019)

I got home from work to check my girl and I saw white stuff on the sugar leaves comeing out of the bud is this look normal


----------



## JAMEZ420 (Nov 26, 2019)

Also all my buds look like that


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 26, 2019)

Looks normal to me. Its probably frost since they are flowering.


----------



## JAMEZ420 (Nov 26, 2019)

Its diesel autoflower and is in 2 week of flowering 51 days old


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 26, 2019)

It's hard to see with the blurple, but it sounds like it's just getting frosty. Some strains are frostier than others.


----------



## JAMEZ420 (Nov 26, 2019)

I'll take another pic out of the grow room


----------



## JAMEZ420 (Nov 26, 2019)

Cant see the white that much in regular light


----------



## JAMEZ420 (Nov 26, 2019)

Does it look fine or does it look like I'm getting pm


----------



## Arnski5000 (Nov 26, 2019)

Looks fine


----------

